# Hey Killer Elite



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

Ol killer is the Chuck Norris of duck Huntin!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

you boys be nice.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey I was being serious. You have a lot of knowledge about duck Huntin. There's a lot of folks on here that have taken Some of your knowledge and out it to use. From building boat blinds to hunting coastal ducks. You remind me of my dad, y'all grew up when the duck Huntin was awesome. I never get tired of hearing those duck Huntin stories. I sho wished the Huntin was like it was back then.  Thanks for all the guidance for everyone.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

When I first came to Georgia we had allot of ducks and then they just went away.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Ol killer is the Chuck Norris of duck Huntin!!!



Killer was once bitten by a rattle snake.  After 3 long days of pain and agony the rattle snake finally died.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

Killer can win a game of connect four in only three moves...


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

Killer doesnt even shoot ducks any more.  They just lite in the boat.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

Wished I could see a lot of ducks in ga!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Topher has been in the lipstick


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Topher has been in the lipstick



Oh come on Killer?!    Its not true I swear it!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Oh come on Killer?!    Its not true I swear it!


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Was somebody not nice?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

Lipstick???? Oh lord....... We're gonna need ALOT more popcorn


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> Was somebody not nice?



Killer believes since I wear the face paint.  (A superior action in some opinions )  that I too must wear the "lipstick".  But I tell you, "It is untrue, false and out in out lies.  No lipstick".
No No:


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Killer believes since I wear the face paint.  (A superior action in some opinions )  that I too must wear the "lipstick".  But I tell you, "It is untrue, false and out in out lies.  No lipstick".
> No No:



Them ducks wont flare with that Revlon


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh boy!!! Better go put the boots on.....


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Real duck hunters use salt marsh mud


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Real duck hunters use salt marsh mud



We use merganser blood in these parts...


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

Ah,  but I dont hunt the salt marsh.  And ifin I do, I will be glad to use said mud.  I am in NO way skeered of dirt.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> We use merganser blood in these parts...



But you are just wastin time killin those Gansers.  Worthless bird some would say.

But not me


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

Dem sand knats bad when huntin down there killer?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 4, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Ah,  but I dont hunt the salt marsh.  And ifin I do, I will be glad to use said mud.  I am in NO way skeered of dirt.



My wife sells mary kay on the side I can hook you up bud.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

This is a rough forum for sure.  A guy needs some thick skin fer sure.  But I can take it.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> My wife sells mary kay on the side I can hook you up bud.


So you wear Mary Kay. How does that work on the ducks?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 4, 2014)

you get that war paint on just right they'll sit in ya lap


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> This is a rough forum for sure.  A guy needs some thick skin fer sure.  But I can take it.


No just allot of Revlon lip stick


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

Dang killer's got it goin on today!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> But you are just wastin time killin those Gansers.  Worthless bird some would say.
> 
> But not me


All we shoot on the coast is wood ducks and trash ducks. But we dont live next to Arkansas so we cant be duck gods and only shoot Mallards. But we kill ducks in Georgia. Yea and If I dont ever kill another Mallard I have killed a bunch


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Dang killer's got it goin on today!!!!


Avon skin so soft and they are out in Jan.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> All we shoot on the coast is wood ducks and trash ducks. But we dont live next to Arkansas so we cant be duck gods and only shoot Mallards. But we kill ducks in Georgia. Yea and If I dont ever kill another Mallard I have killed a bunch



Hey, I cant gripe about any duck I see. or kill.  I started hunting these ducks and will continue.  I cant think of them as a lesser duck because I dont get to hunt greater ducks...  Although I did have good luck this year with mallards.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Hey, I cant gripe about any duck I see. or kill.  I started hunting these ducks and will continue.  I cant think of them as a lesser duck because I dont get to hunt greater ducks...  Although I did have good luck this year with mallards.


 Just like you south GA boys work hard for ducks


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

MAybe one day I will get up the nerve to go to some public waters and deal with others jacking up my morning....   Oh wait,  I am WAY better killing woodrow in my back yard and never hearing another shot bust the sky. Literally My pond in My yard.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


>


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

My mother was over for the weekend and the Most Interesting MAn in the World came on.   She said, and I quote, "I dont get it,  who is that guy"?!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

Holy crap!!!! That's got to be the funniest thing I've seen on here!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> When I first came to Georgia we had allot of ducks and then they just went away.


you killed them all!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> you killed them all!


I wish but I did my share.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

She is an educated woman.  Plenty of walking around smarts too.  But the Doseqies guy threw her for a loop.  I just dont know about her


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 4, 2014)

He may not of killed them all, but he did put a big dent in the population!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Watch Bikga69 he lives at the beach


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Watch Bikga69 he lives at the beach



I'm Tybee's most interesting man...


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> I'm Tybee's most interesting man...


duck hunting beach bum right


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> duck hunting beach bum right



And catcher of mucho amounts of trout, redfish and everything else that swims...


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 5, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> And catcher of mucho amounts of trout, redfish and everything else that swims...



I need to make my way over there, and get in on some of the reds and trout.  Been wanting to learn my way around on that coast line. Got the gulf figured out, bout time for a change of scenery.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Killer believes since I wear the face paint.  (A superior action in some opinions )  that I too must wear the "lipstick".  But I tell you, "It is untrue, false and out in out lies.  No lipstick".
> No No:



The only problem is where you get the lipstick from.  If it is self applied, it is a problem.  If it is a result of a smack on the lips by a good look gal, wear it with pride.   If it is a result of a smack on the lips otherwise, what happens in the blind ... stays in the blind!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> The only problem is where you get the lipstick from.  If it is self applied, it is a problem.  If it is a result of a smack on the lips by a good look gal, wear it with pride.   If it is a result of a smack on the lips otherwise, what happens in the blind ... stays in the blind!


 You are very correct sir Thats funny.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

And to think season has only been out two weeks.........


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 5, 2014)

*Things are going sideways in a hurry.........*



rnelson5 said:


> And to think season has only been out two weeks.........



I thought the poll post was going to be serious………..until I opened it.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> I thought the poll post was going to be serious………..until I opened it.


 You dont wear lipstick when you duck hunt?


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> And to think season has only been out two weeks.........


 I know you wear that revlon stuff. Dont lie. Thats how you kill all the ducks.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> I thought the poll post was going to be serious………..until I opened it.



 did you not see I'm the one that posted it hahaha. I will say I was semi serious when I posted it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 5, 2014)

Revlon..........the only compact you'll need in the duck blind.  

Ya know I sho didnt know they had so many colors to choose from!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I know you wear that revlon stuff. Dont lie. Thats how you kill all the ducks.



No No:See that is where yall are going astray........ it is not the brand that matters.......it is the sweet designs that bring them in close


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> No No:See that is where yall are going astray........ it is not the brand that matters.......it is the sweet designs that bring them in close



Face paint , lipstick, and now your nails.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Revlon..........the only compact you'll need in the duck blind.
> 
> Ya know I sho didnt know they had so many colors to choose from!!!



That and beard. Man oh man


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> No No:See that is where yall are going astray........ it is not the brand that matters.......it is the sweet designs that bring them in close



Kinda like the Ultimate Warrior!!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 5, 2014)

Yall are getting outa hand!
Obviously the brand makeup dont matter.  I dont even know why there is any discussion on that.  It is the patterns that count.  Say for instance if you paint your face like a wood ducks bill he will lite in the boat.  You have to mimic your prey.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> Kinda like the Ultimate Warrior!!



 Exactly!!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

Actually i have been holding out on you guys............. No crazy designs needed..........just a little foundation, eye liner, and a sweet haircut will do the trick. This is a selfie taken right after i got out of the duck blind.............. You never knew i had all that hair under that beenie did ya


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 5, 2014)

Outta hand is an understatement. But it makes for some good laughter.

DB


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Outta hand is an understatement. But it makes for some good laughter.
> 
> DB



Ok don't believe me.......... i guess i will still be the only guy bringing full straps of coots to the ramp next year, watching all you guys with eyes full of envy. You just can't help some folks


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

Robbie I would join you if I could still grow my hair that long..... dang male pattern baldness.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 5, 2014)

Ya'll ain't killin ducks unless your painted up like this guy!!!  With a painted up face like this, you can make the duck commander boys look like little school girls!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Ya'll ain't killin ducks unless your painted up like this guy!!!  With a painted up face like this, you can make the duck commander boys look like little school girls!!!



I thinks thats called the surf scoter pattern.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I thinks thats called the surf scoter pattern.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I thinks thats called the surf scoter pattern.



Bwaahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 5, 2014)

Dang sho does!!!! No wonder them injins where such good hunters. They can blend right in.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Actually i have been holding out on you guys............. No crazy designs needed..........just a little foundation, eye liner, and a sweet haircut will do the trick. This is a selfie taken right after i got out of the duck blind.............. You never knew i had all that hair under that beenie did ya



Joe Dirt in envious of this hair!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

I first opened this thread earlier today and decided that i would not partake in any childish posts today................ well that went out the window.

But on a serious note do you have a stencil for that surf scoter pattern??????


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I first opened this thread earlier today and decided that i would not partake in any childish posts today................ well that went out the window.
> 
> But on a serious note do you have a stencil for that surf scoter pattern??????


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 5, 2014)

Ummmm...... I think that might be something you just gotta wing. Something that awesome can never fully be duplicated.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Actually i have been holding out on you guys............. No crazy designs needed..........just a little foundation, eye liner, and a sweet haircut will do the trick. This is a selfie taken right after i got out of the duck blind.............. You never knew i had all that hair under that beenie did ya


That is obviously the look for the discerning Hooded Merganser Connoiseur. Walk proudly my man.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That is obviously the look for the discerning Hooded Merganser Connoiseur. Walk proudly my man.



Ahhh yes. This would be considered master status among the ranks of thier brotherhood.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Actually i have been holding out on you guys............. No crazy designs needed..........just a little foundation, eye liner, and a sweet haircut will do the trick. This is a selfie taken right after i got out of the duck blind.............. You never knew i had all that hair under that beenie did ya


Now I see why you paint your face and wear lip stick. where do you get your nails and toes done.? I  bet he wears duck bands on his toes


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 8, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Yall are getting outa hand!
> Obviously the brand makeup dont matter.  I dont even know why there is any discussion on that.  It is the patterns that count.  Say for instance if you paint your face like a wood ducks bill he will lite in the boat.  You have to mimic your prey.



Now you have exposed yourself as a rank amateur.  All real duck hunters know that Avon is the cat's meow!  

Also, the only pattern is the mallard pattern.  If your face ain't green, you ain't got nuthin!


----------

